# Impossible de supprimer partition Bootcamp / restaurer en une seule partition OS



## heinrich76 (28 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour,

Je souhaitais supprimer une partition bootcamp de mon disque mais lorsque je passe par l'assistant bootcamp il me sort une erreur "Votre disque ne peux être restauré sur une partition simple"
Cette partition est invisible dans le nouvel utilitaire de disque, je ne sais pas comment faire?

Merci de votre aide 
Chris


----------



## macomaniac (29 Octobre 2018)

Bonsoir *heinrich
*
Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur CoreStorage* si présent > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.


----------



## heinrich76 (29 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour Macomaniac, 
merci pour la réponse!  
voici les infos 

```
mbpdechristophe:~ Christophe$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            186.1 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
mbpdechristophe:~ Christophe$
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Octobre 2018)

Je vois que *64 Go* sont en espace libre hors partition.

Passe la commande (copier-coller direct) :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
```


la commande récupère l'espace libre à la partition de *Macintosh HD*

elle peut avorter en cas d'erreurs dans le système de fichiers *jhfs+* de ce volume bénéficiaire. Ou si l'espace libre était mal placé.

=> donc : poste l'affichage retourné par la commande pour vérification de l'issue.


----------



## heinrich76 (29 Octobre 2018)

Merci 
Voici le résultat

```
mbpdechristophe:~ Christophe$ diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
Started partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Verifying the disk
Checking file system
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Invalid volume free block count
Invalid volume free block count
(It should be 2762186 instead of 1602556)
Error: -69803: Couldn't modify partition map because file system verification failed
mbpdechristophe:~ Christophe$
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Octobre 2018)

Une erreur dans le système de fichiers *jhfs+* (= Mac OS étendu journalisé) a fait avorter la récupération d'espace. 

Il faut tenter de réparer le système de fichiers. Ce qui implique que le volume qu'il génère soit démonté. Ce qui implique que tu ne sois pas démarré dessus.

Donc redémarre > et tiens pressées les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) de l'écran noir à la  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours (résident du volume *Recovery HD*). Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires OS X* (ou *macOS* - selon l'OS). Lance l'Utilitaire de disque > sélectionne le volume *Macintosh HD* > presse le bouton *S.O.S.* pour réparer le système de fichiers -->


est-ce que tu obtiens à la fin la mention : "*Le volume Macintosh HD paraît être en bon état*" ?


----------



## heinrich76 (29 Octobre 2018)

Alors , il y avait plusieurs problèmes, j'ai suivi les instructions et fait "Réparer le disc" ce qui a marché avec succès  avec le message "disc Mac réparé avec succès "


----------



## heinrich76 (29 Octobre 2018)

j'ai refait le 
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b

 et j'obtiens cette fois  

```
mbpdechristophe:~ Christophe$ diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
Started partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Verifying the disk
Checking file system
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
Resizing
Waiting for the disks to reappear
Finished partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            250.1 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Octobre 2018)

Alors tu peux redémarrer (*Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > *Macintosh HD* > redémarre dessus).

Ta session réouverte > passse à nouveau la commande de mon message #4 et poste le retour.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Octobre 2018)

Bon : tu m'as battu de vitesse. Donc... problème résolu !


----------



## heinrich76 (29 Octobre 2018)

Excellent ! Merci pour ton aide ! Une dernière question  : le Apple_Boot Recovery HD        apparait maintenant en disk0s4  alors que tout à l'heure il était en disk0s3 ? 
C'est normal ou pose un problème? 
Merci encore


----------



## macomaniac (29 Octobre 2018)

C'est un indice du procédé de *diskutil* pour récupérer de l'espace libre situé en-dessous de la partition de secours --> à la partition macOS située en-dessus de la partition de secours. À 1ère vue > c'est impossible > car la partition de secours est un obstacle.


*diskutil* clone cette partition de secours *disk0s3* tout en queue de disque en une partition *disk0s4*. Puis supprime l'original *disk0s3* --> ce qui fait que l'espace libre forme une bande continue à partir de la limite basse de la partition *disk0s2* de macOS jusqu'au début de la partition de secours clone *disk0s4*. Il n'y a plus qu'à étirer le système de fichiers *jhfs+* de *disk0s2* et il absorbe l'espace libre. Reste la partition de secours clone de queue de disque > qui devient la vraie partition de secours à toucher la partition *disk0s2* aggrandie. Sauf que l'index *disk0s4* lui reste > parce que le *kernel* (noyau de l'OS démarré) "a la flemme" de se mettre à jour de la modification des rangs de partitions dans la table de partition du disque.

Redémarre une fois > repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```


hop ! la partition de secours est redevenue *disk0s3* (le *kernel* s'étant mis à jour de son rang n°*3*). Tu peux poster ce tableau final si tu veux.


----------



## heinrich76 (29 Octobre 2018)

Merci mille fois Macomaniac pour ton dépannage super efficace et rapide !!


----------



## YAG77 (29 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> C'est un indice du procédé de *diskutil* pour récupérer de l'espace libre situé en-dessous de la partition de secours --> à la partition macOS située en-dessus de la partition de secours. À 1ère vue > c'est impossible > car la partition de secours est un obstacle.
> 
> 
> *diskutil* clone cette partition de secours *disk0s3* tout en queue de disque en une partition *disk0s4*. Puis supprime l'original *disk0s3* --> ce qui fait que l'espace libre forme une bande continue à partir de la limite basse de la partition *disk0s2* de macOS jusqu'au début de la partition de secours clone *disk0s4*. Il n'y a plus qu'à étirer le système de fichiers *jhfs+* de *disk0s2* et il absorbe l'espace libre. Reste la partition de secours clone de queue de disque > qui devient la vraie partition de secours à toucher la partition *disk0s2* aggrandie. Sauf que l'index *disk0s4* lui reste > parce que le *kernel* (noyau de l'OS démarré) "a la flemme" de se mettre à jour de la modification des rangs de partitions dans la table de partition du disque.
> ...



J'ai le même problème  avec la configuration suivante :
macOS High Sierra Version 10.13.6
IMac retina 5k, 27-inch, 2017
Processeur 3,8 GHz Intel Core i5
Radeon Radeon Pro 580 8192 Mo
fusion drive 3Tb

diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         121.3 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            120.9 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3


/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            2.9 TB     disk1s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3

   4:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk1s4

   5:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk1s5

   6:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk1s6

   7:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                70.5 GB    disk1s7


/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +3.0 TB     disk2

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2

                                ABFC4E60-F6BF-4418-BC78-F9A5122DA73A

                                Unencrypted Fusion Drive


----------



## macomaniac (29 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour *YAG*

Est-ce que ton intention est de -->

- supprimer les partitions *4*-*5*-*6*-*7* > puis récupérer leur espace au Fusion Drive / à son volume terminal *Macintosh HD* / à la partition primaire *2* du HDD (la donneuse d'espace au départ) ?​


----------



## YAG77 (29 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour, 


Je suis nouveau sur les forums et j'ai oublié de me présenter. J'utilise des macs depuis 1998 de manière autodidacte. 

Aujourd'hui, je me trouve dans des difficultés similaires à celles discutées dans ce forum et j'espère qu'une bonne âme pourra m'aider à les résoudre.

J'ai tenté d'installé Boot Camp et quelques applications pour Windows 10, et j'ai voulu sauver immédiatement mon installation avec incliné et vmware fusion. VMware m'a indiqué que le disque était corrompu. J'ai alors tenté d'effacer le disque pour restaurer le disque avec incliné. La restauration n'a pas fonctionné et a modifié ma partition Boot Camp de manière que lorsque j'ai voulu supprimer Boot Camp le disque m'a affiché le message suivant. Le disque de démarrage ne peut être ni partions, ni restauré en une seule partition. L'utilitaire disque ne fonctionne pas non plus pour ce faire.



Voici ma config :


macOS High Sierra Version 10.13.6

IMac retina 5k, 27-inch, 2017 

Processeur 3,8 GHz Intel Core i5

Radeon Radeon Pro 580 8192 Mo

fusion drive 3Tb


J’ai utilisé le terminal  avec l’instrution diskutil list


/dev/disk0 (internal):


#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER


0: GUID_partition_scheme 121.3 GB disk0

1: EFI EFI 314.6 MB disk0s1

2: Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD 120.9 GB disk0s2

3: Apple_Boot Boot OS X 134.2 MB disk0s3


/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):


#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER

0: GUID_partition_scheme *3.0 TB disk1

1: EFI EFI 209.7 MB disk1s1

2: Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD 2.9 TB disk1s2

3: Apple_Boot Recovery HD 650.0 MB disk1s3

4: EFI NO NAME 104.9 MB disk1s4

5: EFI NO NAME 104.9 MB disk1s5

6: EFI NO NAME 104.9 MB disk1s6

7: Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP 70.5 GB disk1s7



/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):


#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER

0: Apple_HFS Macintosh HD +3.0 TB disk2

Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2

ABFC4E60-F6BF-4418-BC78-F9A5122DA73A


Unencrypted Fusion Drive


----------



## YAG77 (29 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour, 


Je suis nouveau sur les forums et j'ai oublié de me présenter. J'utilise des macs depuis 1998 de manière autodidacte. 

Aujourd'hui, je me trouve dans des difficultés similaires à celles discutées dans ce forum et j'espère qu'une bonne âme pourra m'aider à les résoudre.

J'ai tenté d'installé Boot Camp et quelques applications pour Windows 10, et j'ai voulu sauver immédiatement mon installation avec incliné et vmware fusion. VMware m'a indiqué que le disque était corrompu. J'ai alors tenté d'effacer le disque pour restaurer le disque avec incliné. La restauration n'a pas fonctionné et a modifié ma partition Boot Camp de manière que lorsque j'ai voulu supprimer Boot Camp le disque m'a affiché le message suivant. Le disque de démarrage ne peut être ni partions, ni restauré en une seule partition. L'utilitaire disque ne fonctionne pas non plus pour ce faire.



Voici ma config :


macOS High Sierra Version 10.13.6

IMac retina 5k, 27-inch, 2017 

Processeur 3,8 GHz Intel Core i5

Radeon Radeon Pro 580 8192 Mo

fusion drive 3Tb


J’ai utilisé le terminal  avec l’instrution diskutil list


/dev/disk0 (internal):


#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER


0: GUID_partition_scheme 121.3 GB disk0

1: EFI EFI 314.6 MB disk0s1

2: Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD 120.9 GB disk0s2

3: Apple_Boot Boot OS X 134.2 MB disk0s3


/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):


#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER

0: GUID_partition_scheme *3.0 TB disk1

1: EFI EFI 209.7 MB disk1s1

2: Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD 2.9 TB disk1s2

3: Apple_Boot Recovery HD 650.0 MB disk1s3

4: EFI NO NAME 104.9 MB disk1s4

5: EFI NO NAME 104.9 MB disk1s5

6: EFI NO NAME 104.9 MB disk1s6

7: Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP 70.5 GB disk1s7



/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):


#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER

0: Apple_HFS Macintosh HD +3.0 TB disk2

Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2

ABFC4E60-F6BF-4418-BC78-F9A5122DA73A


Unencrypted Fusion Drive


----------



## YAG77 (29 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *YAG*
> 
> Est-ce que ton intention est de -->
> 
> - supprimer les partitions *4*-*5*-*6*-*7* > puis récupérer leur espace au Fusion Drive / à son volume terminal *Macintosh HD* / à la partition primaire *2* du HDD (la donneuse d'espace au départ) ?​



Je pense que c'est exactement ça, j'aimerai retrouver le disque fusion drive tel qu'il était avant que je crée Boot Camp et pouvoir recréer une partition Boot Camp.


----------



## YAG77 (29 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *YAG*
> 
> Est-ce que ton intention est de -->
> 
> - supprimer les partitions *4*-*5*-*6*-*7* > puis récupérer leur espace au Fusion Drive / à son volume terminal *Macintosh HD* / à la partition primaire *2* du HDD (la donneuse d'espace au départ) ?​



Je pense que c'est exactement ça, j'aimerai retrouver le disque fusion drive tel qu'il était avant que je crée Boot Camp et pouvoir recréer une partition Boot Camp.


----------



## YAG77 (29 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *YAG*
> 
> Est-ce que ton intention est de -->
> 
> - supprimer les partitions *4*-*5*-*6*-*7* > puis récupérer leur espace au Fusion Drive / à son volume terminal *Macintosh HD* / à la partition primaire *2* du HDD (la donneuse d'espace au départ) ?​



Je pense que c'est exactement ça, j'aimerai retrouver le disque fusion drive tel qu'il était avant que je crée Boot Camp, puis pouvoir recréer une partition Boot Camp fonctionnelle.


----------



## YAG77 (29 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *YAG*
> 
> Est-ce que ton intention est de -->
> 
> - supprimer les partitions *4*-*5*-*6*-*7* > puis récupérer leur espace au Fusion Drive / à son volume terminal *Macintosh HD* / à la partition primaire *2* du HDD (la donneuse d'espace au départ) ?​



Je pense que c'est exactement ça, j'aimerai retrouver le disque fusion drive tel qu'il était avant que je crée Boot Camp, puis pouvoir recréer une partition Boot Camp fonctionnelle.


----------



## YAG77 (29 Novembre 2018)

A double supprimé


----------



## YAG77 (29 Novembre 2018)

A double supprimé


----------



## YAG77 (29 Novembre 2018)

A double supprimé


----------



## YAG77 (29 Novembre 2018)

Supprimé


----------



## YAG77 (29 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *YAG*
> 
> Est-ce que ton intention est de -->
> 
> - supprimer les partitions *4*-*5*-*6*-*7* > puis récupérer leur espace au Fusion Drive / à son volume terminal *Macintosh HD* / à la partition primaire *2* du HDD (la donneuse d'espace au départ) ?​



Bonjour Macomaniac

Désolé pour le texte envoyé plusieurs fois, je ne voyais pas qu'il avait été envoyé, désolé pour cette erreur de débutant. 

Je pense que c'est exactement ça, j'aimerai récupérer le disque fusion drive tel qu'il était avant que je crée Boot Camp (avec une seule partition), pour pouvoir dans un deuxième temps recréer une partition Boot Camp fonctionnelle avec l'utilitaire du Mac.


Est-ce que je devrais procéder ainsi ? (comme je l'ai vu ailleurs sur le forum)

diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s4
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s5
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s6
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s7

diskutil coreStorage resizeStack ABFC4E60-F6BF-4418-BC78-F9A5122DA73A 0b

Un grand merci d'avance pour ton aide


----------



## macomaniac (30 Novembre 2018)

En effet : applique tes 5 commandes (l'une après l'autre) > et ça devrait marcher. Sauf anicroche concernant la 5è (genre : erreurs dans le système de fichiers du volume bénéficiaire *Macintosh HD*).


----------

